# 2022 Out-Of-State Hunting Plans?



## GrizzlyHunter

It's another new year! What are your Out-Of-State hunting plans???


----------



## anagranite

Application is in for Wyoming Elk but very doubtful that I'll draw until next year. Four of us are going to try and hunt Wyoming for mule deer during archery. 

Trying for Kansas with zero points.

Ohio will be hunted hard again this year. 

Also planning a summer trip to Newfoundland to visit my moose outfitter from last year. Probably fish, ride atvs, and try to get the wife a spike camp moose spot for the fall.


----------



## Nostromo

Nothing too fancy. May/June Black Bear in SK. Late October Woodland Caribou in NL. Point for WY Antelope.


----------



## Brent Bomers

Just OTC elk in Colorado for me.


----------



## tgafish

Returning to NL for moose finally after a 2 year Covid delay


----------



## Namrock

Couple friends trying to talk me into doing Southern Ohio public with them. Going down in a few weeks to scout, look for sheds & pull cams we set about a month ago. Figured I'd see how that trip goes before I give them an answer.


----------



## Cat Power

Montana mule deer
SE ohio Whitetails 
Maine moose. Haha


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Colorado and Ohio.


----------



## The Doob

Montana upland, end of Sept/first of October
Texas waterfowl, January 2023


----------



## brushbuster

So far just 2 Alaska fishing trips. Yakutat steelhead mid April. September rainbow fishing on the Aniak river.
May go somewhere for deer in November. Putting in for Kansas but may check out Southern Indy if I don't draw.
Kodiak again in 23.


----------



## Former grunt

Another preference point for Iowa.
Another pronghorn point and deer point for Wyoming.
Heading back to Idaho this Oct to rifle hunt mule deer and hopefully finally tagging one, might get bear tag if I see one while I'm hunting like last year.


----------



## cruzer

British Columbia 1st time moose hunt for me in Sept
Bow hunt Missouri 
Gun hunt Missouri


----------



## Mn bum

My hunting partner is getting married this summer so he can't go to idaho this year. I used my 2022 tag money and picked up a new rifle.


----------



## Slim1213

I’ll be hunting Ohio as hard as I can, Iowa also, and maybe a quick trip to Montana in September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## III

Wyoming for spring turkey and prairie dogs. Wyoming in September for archery deer if I pull a tag, if not prairie dogs.


----------



## 98885

Wyoming, Ohio. Not out of state but hope to draw a Mi bear tag


----------



## Cat Power

I never realized how many guys hunt Ohio


----------



## 98885

Cat Power said:


> I never realized how many guys hunt Ohio


Fairly cheap OTC tags, Close and Big bucks. No brainer.


----------



## brushbuster

Cat Power said:


> I never realized how many guys hunt Ohio


I think there are more Michigan and West Virginia guys than Ohio guys hunting Ohio.


----------



## Cat Power

johnIV said:


> Fairly cheap OTC tags, Close and Big bucks. No brainer.


I understand that I've been hunting there for many years. It's dang hard to get property down there. If it wasn't for a friend of mine, I wouldn't be able to go, no way
I hunted Kentucky last year, I wish I had a place down there.


----------



## 98885

Cat Power said:


> I understand that I've been hunting there for many years. It's dang hard to get property down there. If it wasn't for a friend of mine, I wouldn't be able to go, no way
> I hunted Kentucky last year, I wish I had a place down there.


Leases aren't tough to find. Look for Coal properties. Those can be leased exclusively. They can be hunted publicly but once a lease agreement is signed, that property is exclusively for the lease holder. We've been doing it for years.


----------



## Dubllung4

I'll hunt hard in Illinois again this year, might make it out to SD for a archery muley hunt as well.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Former grunt said:


> Another preference point for Iowa.
> Another pronghorn point and deer point for Wyoming.
> Heading back to Idaho this Oct to rifle hunt mule deer and hopefully finally tagging one, might get bear tag if I see one while I'm hunting like last year.


I'm applying in numerous states as well for point. Did you already get your Idaho tag from the December on line application process?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Cat Power said:


> I never realized how many guys hunt Ohio


 Same here.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Boat based hunt for Sitka Blacktails on Kodiak Island.
Might extend the trip to duck hunt in the Aleutians.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Gamekeeper said:


> Boat based hunt for Sitka Blacktails on Kodiak Island.
> Might extend the trip to duck hunt in the Aleutians.


That Sitka Blacktail hunt is a FUN hunt! (See my avatar pic.)


----------



## brushbuster

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That Sitka Blacktail hunt is a FUN hunt! (See my avatar pic.)


Tremendous place!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 817507
> 
> 
> Tremendous place!


Yes it is. I see you've experienced it also.


----------



## shanny28757

My go-to OTC archery unit in colorado became a draw unit this year so I’m trying to figure out a new plan. If we don’t draw that unit I don’t have much for a backup plan and I already submitted my apps for Arizona, Utah, and Wyoming for PP’s. 

Not sure if I fell asleep at the wheel on this or the timing of the draw deadlines and the colorado guide was just perfect that it couldn’t be helped. Either way I’ll have to figure something out. 

I have 5 points in Iowa but November is not great for me this year so that’s not a great option right now.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Missouri archery and then back for muzzleloader. I have enough point for Iowa but holding off a year. Had plans to go to Manitoba, but heard the winter has been real tough in SK. Not sure about how bad Manitoba has had it?


----------



## MallardMaster

I am up in the air on what my plans are. Wouldn't mind going back to Montana Deer Hunting. Thinking about applying for Wyoming Deer/Antelope. Just deciding on if there is interest from my group to apply for that this year. It could all be for naught though if I decided to go back to Namibia this year instead of next. Lots of things in the works right now, just need to decide what I want to do.


----------



## Former grunt

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm applying in numerous states as well for point. Did you already get your Idaho tag from the December on line application process?


Yep, was signed in online the morning of, was number 13,000 something in the random que, still managed to get tag for the unit I want. Got a ole army buddy that lives out there so that helps. He's planning on taking me to a new section of the unit this year he likes to archery hunt but I'm also gonna try and go after the buck I missed last year if he's still alive, didn't realize the extreme angle he was below me at 300 yards so shot right over his back.


----------



## Bucman

Illi for us again!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Former grunt said:


> Yep, was signed in online the morning of, was number 13,000 something in the random que, still managed to get tag for the unit I want. Got a ole army buddy that lives out there so that helps. He's planning on taking me to a new section of the unit this year he likes to archery hunt but I'm also gonna try and go after the buck I missed last year if he's still alive, didn't realize the extreme angle he was below me at 300 yards so shot right over his back.


Our group was thinking about applying for Idaho (for the first time) for the 2022 hunt. But we were not aware of the early Dec 2021 application date. It seems ridiculous to me that you have to apply that far in advance...even before the winter impact reveals itself. Therefore we missed it. Maybe we'll apply this coming December...IF I remember. LOL. I would be interested in hearing more about your previous hunt, and this falls hunt as well.


----------



## Huntahalic

Manitoba in May for bear and fishing then back up for whitetail in November. Trying to get a cinnamon or a blond bear. I'll have a hard time beating the black I took up there last year. At 516lbs it's the 2nd largest the outfitter has taken in 21 years.


----------



## Tom (mich)

So far just the two Canadian hunts I booked and paid for in 2020 - black bear in Manitoba in May, and caribou in Nanavut in Aug.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Huntahalic said:


> Manitoba in May for bear and fishing then back up for whitetail in November. Trying to get a cinnamon or a blond bear. I'll have a hard time beating the black I took up there last year. At 516lbs it's the 2nd largest the outfitter has taken in 21 years.
> View attachment 817543
> 
> View attachment 817542


WOW...what a PIG!!!


----------



## WMU05

Namibia!!!!

Then a bunch of preference points.


----------



## thill

Plan A is KS, if we don't draw our plan B will be southern Indy or MO. 

I might work in a turkey hunt in KS or IN if I can clear the time.


----------



## Lumberman

Applied for limited elk in NM and Wyoming. Point in Montana. 

Should draw a decent Colorado 1st rifle elk tag depending on how bad point creep is. 

SE Ohio to the zoo for whitetails again. 

I also have enough points for a Baldwin Bear tag but not sure I’ll have the time this year.


----------



## can'tstop

FM

That’s true I could hunt Indiana if I get Montanta tags. I just hope I don’t have freezer space after I get home from Montana. I will have to see how deer population looks on my buddy because I could always donate my deer. I know the buck I wanted this year made it through season.


----------



## xebadir

Headed west for an extended period in addition to local plans, will include jaunts of upland, fly fishing for trout in MT/WY and big game.
Went for MT, WY Elk, WY Antelope
Have a decent shot of drawing for MT - aiming for a limited draw archery, WY might be more of a stretch for Elk, I think we might draw on the Antelope.
Fallbacks are cow tags, mule deer in WY, and OTC in CO. I.E. the western trip is happening.

Will put in for the usual MI Elk - irony will be if one of us draws and we have to work out how to be out west and in state at the same time  - not likely though.


----------



## MallardMaster

Looks like I am heading to MT this fall in search of deers. Decided to roll the dice this year and put in w/o buying a point to capitalize on the 75/25 rule, with the thinking that all of those that didn't get drawn last year would be drawn this year with 2pts. Turn's out that my hunch was correct, and will be in hot pursuit of bouncing deer this year. Just need to decide if I am still going to apply for speed goats in Wyoming or wait until next year.


----------



## xebadir

Plans coming to fruition. We both managed to draw General Montana Elk tags, not the limited draw I was really hoping for, but happy to have tags in hand. Now the wait for WY, and hoping for speed goat tags.


----------



## MallardMaster

xebadir said:


> Plans coming to fruition. We both managed to draw General Montana Elk tags, not the limited draw I was really hoping for, but happy to have tags in hand. Now the wait for WY, and hoping for speed goat tags.


Read that there may have been some 'snafu' regarding the LE portion of the draw. Not sure if there was any truth to that, so don't take what I am saying to heart.


----------



## Forest Meister

MallardMaster said:


> Looks like I am heading to MT this fall in search of deers. Decided to roll the dice this year and put in w/o buying a point to capitalize on the 75/25 rule, with the thinking that all of those that didn't get drawn last year would be drawn this year with 2pts. Turn's out that my hunch was correct, and will be in hot pursuit of bouncing deer this year. Just need to decide if I am still going to apply for speed goats in Wyoming or wait until next year.


Apply and go! FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Forest Meister said:


> Apply and go! FM


I'm pretty sure you can't get there if you don't.


----------



## Forest Meister

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't get there if you don't.


You could go and just take only a camera (choke, gag). FM


----------



## xebadir

So apparently Mallard is on point - massive snafu, the gossip is that there will be additional tags issued for some of the limited stuff.


----------



## xebadir

The mistake, unfortunately doesn't help the limited draws I was in (dont really mind, general is nice anyway)




__





FWP Fixing Error In Drawing Process For Elk Permits | Montana FWP


After deer and elk permits were drawn Thursday, Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks uncovered an error in the drawing process affecting less than three percent of applications across the state in 10 hunting districts




fwp.mt.gov


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Forest Meister said:


> You could go and just take only a camera (choke, gag). FM


Well that would be just a waste of time and money. 🤣


----------



## Cptncor84

NE Idaho archery Elk...2 week backpack in hunt. Parking on the MT line and going to try to stay for 6-8 days at a spell pending we see animals...have plan A,B...E already lined up from E-scouting this Winter/Spring. Also have a wolf tag in hand and looking for single shot 243ish rifle to toss in truck. Im 37yrs old and am in the best shape since HighSchool as of typing this down from 235lbs to about 205 and running x3 a week 5-7 miles @ 9min pace. My hunting buddy also signed us up for the GR RiverBank 25k here in a few weeks to keep us going. Summer will be putting on the pack and breaking in the Cripi's and looking for some MtnHouse or Peak meals to pack. Ill try to get pics and post a long winded report when we are back at the end of Sept.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Cptncor84 said:


> NE Idaho archery Elk...2 week backpack in hunt. Parking on the MT line and going to try to stay for 6-8 days at a spell pending we see animals...have plan A,B...E already lined up from E-scouting this Winter/Spring. Also have a wolf tag in hand and looking for single shot 243ish rifle to toss in truck. Im 37yrs old and am in the best shape since HighSchool as of typing this down from 235lbs to about 205 and running x3 a week 5-7 miles @ 9min pace. My hunting buddy also signed us up for the GR RiverBank 25k here in a few weeks to keep us going. Summer will be putting on the pack and breaking in the Cripi's and looking for some MtnHouse or Peak meals to pack. Ill try to get pics and post a long winded report when we are back at the end of Sept.


Sounds like you're doing at the right things to maximize your success. Nice, keep at it! Good luck! Post your trophy pics here.


----------



## lreigler

We’re in the lotto for Kansas archery. If we don’t draw it’ll be either muzzy or archery in nebraska. Have a new buddy joining us this year so hopefully we draw but I understand people with points are increasing every year.


----------



## DirtySteve

Still havent settled on my trips. October in either montana or north dakota. Plan will be upland hunting and try to experience some sharptails.

Kansas we has become a regular trip and that will likely be a January hunt after michigan seasons close. Quail and pheasant. 

Alot will depend on what my son can get off work.


----------



## Fisherman6

Another point for Iowa whitetail 

Possible September Kentucky whitetail 

Southern Ohio public DIY 

Possible Illinois November public DIY if no Kentucky trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir

Cptncor84 said:


> NE Idaho archery Elk...2 week backpack in hunt. Parking on the MT line and going to try to stay for 6-8 days at a spell pending we see animals...have plan A,B...E already lined up from E-scouting this Winter/Spring. Also have a wolf tag in hand and looking for single shot 243ish rifle to toss in truck. Im 37yrs old and am in the best shape since HighSchool as of typing this down from 235lbs to about 205 and running x3 a week 5-7 miles @ 9min pace. My hunting buddy also signed us up for the GR RiverBank 25k here in a few weeks to keep us going. Summer will be putting on the pack and breaking in the Cripi's and looking for some MtnHouse or Peak meals to pack. Ill try to get pics and post a long winded report when we are back at the end of Sept.


Sounds like you are well along in the plan that has failed to eventuate in my case - keep it up. Was already up to a couple of miles at ~8 min pace and then I managed to sublux/dislocate the shoulder being an idiot playing sport (and my draw hand to boot) - finally after a couple of months back to the point where I can restart my exercise regimen. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Zim5588

I am finally cashing in 25 Colorado elk points to do archery unit 61. Then it’s up to the roll of the dice on longshots all species in UT, AZ, NV, WY, CO plus Maine moose. Got 15-26 points/species in all these states. Max for Maine 120. But I don’t expect any other tags because I’ve not drawn in any random lottery since 2012. Then in November I’ll head to Illinois for archery deer as usual. I was fortunate to buy the last real lifetime license they sold, back in August 2006. So despite I now live in Indiana, I’ll get two IL buck tags for $26/each. Shot a 142” and 195” P&Y last year so I may have used up all my luck there.


----------



## RS1983

Well I was going to go Montana Deer but the amount they are charging for a tag is nuts considering the lack of quality in that state. I put in for a 2nd rifle deer hunt in SW Colorado instead... crossing the fingers to see if I draw


----------



## Petoskey

RS1983 said:


> Well I was going to go Montana Deer but the amount they are charging for a tag is nuts considering the lack of quality in that state. I put in for a 2nd rifle deer hunt in SW Colorado instead... crossing the fingers to see if I draw


Nah, as a Montana resident who knows the frustrations of the people in this state... the price for an out-of-state tag should be way more.


----------



## timbrhuntr

Thanks guys! Been going to Montana for 6 or 7 years now. Started chasing merriam’s ! Met a really nice rancher who allowed access and said I could hunt antelope and mule deer if I wanted. Great place but their DNR has issues lol I can see why you give up on it. If it wasn’t for the great relationship I have with the rancher and his family I wouldn’t travel there either. This year I missed Kansas but am going back to Nebraska so takes some of the sting out of the long drive.


----------



## Zim5588

timbrhuntr said:


> Thanks guys! Been going to Montana for 6 or 7 years now. Started chasing merriam’s ! Met a really nice rancher who allowed access and said I could hunt antelope and mule deer if I wanted. Great place but their DNR has issues lol I can see why you give up on it. If it wasn’t for the great relationship I have with the rancher and his family I wouldn’t travel there either. This year I missed Kansas but am going back to Nebraska so takes some of the sting out of the long drive.


The MT deer hunt I went on out there back in 03 or so was weird. The hunters got up at sunrise and almost exclusively road hunted from their trucks.

Also gave up on Kansas years ago when a lame duck corrupt politician liberalized their deer tags basically eliminating the nonresident quota. Still got 4 worthless pref points. It’s over-run with Texans these days. Shifted to Iowa & Illinois since then.


----------



## Former grunt

Just sent my best friend a text reminding him to buy another iowa point, we are doing a 2 month public land super hunt in acoulle of years when he finally gets out of army, he gets alittle jealous that im out and can hunt all i want. Talked to my other buddy yesterday that lives in idaho dicussing some more plans for this years mule deer adventure in october. also got my new exo k3 pack with 4800 bag in 2 days ago.


----------



## Skibum

Leaving tomorrow for Ontario bear. Med school graduation gift for my son. Trip has been delayed 2 years with the border closure.
Wyoming pronghorn application in.
Sitka blacktail on Kodiak in November.


----------



## brushbuster

Skibum said:


> Leaving tomorrow for Ontario bear. Med school graduation gift for my son. Trip has been delayed 2 years with the border closure.
> Wyoming pronghorn application in.
> Sitka blacktail on Kodiak in November.


Kodiak is a blast bum!. 6 of us going again next year. Pretty awesome place to hunt.


----------



## Zim5588

Yet another swing and and a miss. This time Nevada.


----------



## Zim5588

Well, I’m down to a slim chance in AZ for deer/sheep or……..


----------



## steelyspeed

Awaiting the Colorado results. I called game and fish today as it wasn’t clear when the
Results would be available. They said the results would “trickle in” starting today but should be available to all by Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zim5588

CO elk should be Thursday. I need it bad. All eggs down to that one basket. Awaiting to plan my summer/fall one way or the other.


----------



## steelyspeed

I see the CO Deer results are available but nothing on elk yet....


----------



## RS1983

Check your bank account, the absence of that tag cost is the first indication that you drew a tag lol.

The took my money yesterday, found out I drew my first choice deer this morning


steelyspeed said:


> I see the CO Deer results are available but nothing on elk yet....


----------



## steelyspeed

RS1983 said:


> Check your bank account, the absence of that tag cost is the first indication that you drew a tag lol.
> 
> The took my money yesterday, found out I drew my first choice deer this morning


Yea they haven’t posted elk yet, Deer Bear and Antelope were today. I’m still $600 richer, hopefully that’s not the case tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zim5588

Huge relief here! Had all my eggs in one basket this year. Took them until 9:48 pm CST but COPW finally hit my CC card for elk tag. Just cashed in the first big game point I ever bought, way back in 1996. Will be headed for unit 61 archery.

Got email confirmation Friday.


----------



## steelyspeed

Zim5588 said:


> Huge relief here! Had all my eggs in one basket this year. Took them until 9:48 pm CST but COPW finally hit my CC card for elk tag. Just cashed in the first big game point I ever bought, way back in 1996. Will be headed for unit 61 archery.


Congrats! Should be one heck of a hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed

Well we didn’t draw our CO first rifle tags…. I just booked my flights to Prince of Wales for a solo deer hunt in August. My first trip to AK, going to be an adventure !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir

xebadir said:


> Final application for us will be going for rifle Antelope in Wyoming. Not the best year for it, but we aren't looking for huge trophies, just opportunities so the options are there. Heading out for a first scouting mission tacked on to a work trip in early June, so looking forward to checking out the options.


Really hoping to draw the antelope unit we applied for - did I find a whopper of a buck


----------



## Zim5588

xebadir said:


> Really hoping to draw the antelope unit we applied for - did I find a whopper of a buck


I don’t like doing combo hunts but both my WY lope & deer choices can be done on my drive to/from Colorado so I’d like one of those as icing for 2022. But only 5% for each in the random. And have not drawn in any random system in a decade in 9 states. Lol

Used to draw in some random lotteries every year in the old days. Long gone times.


----------



## Zim5588

Maine moose lottery is being drawn live right now. Got max NR points and about a 3% chance. Lol


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Montana general combo for me again this year. Instead of planning the hunt I am coming up with a scheme to make gas money for the trip this year🤣


----------



## Zim5588

No Maine moose no surprise. Tuesday is the application deadline for AZ deer & sheep.


----------



## xebadir

Forest Meister said:


> For you guys that did not draw, if you are interested in outfitted hunts, some last-minute deals are usually available in OTC areas or areas with landowner or outfitter allocation tags. Some Canadian hunts for big game are starting to show up too, including the seemingly always available bear hunts for both black and color phase animals.
> 
> Bird hunting is certainly not the same as big game for most of us but if not drawn, maybe this is the year to go after that bucket list prairie chicken or sage grouse. Waterfowl in the Dakotas, Saskatchewan or Manitoba is another option.
> 
> If the draw dealt you a lemon, there is little excuse for not making lemonade! FM


Thanks FM - I am planning to do some upland while out west (along with Fishing) so wont be too rough. Out of interest - where do you find such information on LO/Outfitter.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Not that I was counting on it, but didnt draw any of the Oaklahoma limited deer, antelope, or elk. Think my own plans for this year might be West Virginia bear and South Dakota Antelope & Pheasant


----------



## Forest Meister

xebadir said:


> Thanks FM - I am planning to do some upland while out west (along with Fishing) so wont be too rough. Out of interest - where do you find such information on LO/Outfitter.


I hope these three links work. I am sure there are other consultants but these are the three I use. FM

lastminutehuntingandfishing.com Affordable Guided Elk Bow Hunting in Africa By Hunt-Nation International Hunting Consultants | Jack Atcheson & Sons


----------



## Forest Meister

If anyone is looking for a deal on a Stone Sheep hunt, I just saw a 14 day hunt offered at a about a15% discount.


----------



## Zim5588

Anyone else bailing on Wyoming next year in anticipation of “WY Task Force” rumblings? Just found out I’m a lock for 2nd consecutive good elk hunt in a row. Friend from Oregon committed to chipping in his 8 points to my other buddy’s 0 and my 8 = 5.3 Avg. = 2023 general tag lock. That will clean out all my serious WY point totals and protect me from yet another NR point cheapening scheme. This will be great after a 3 year gap between elk hunts. We already got our general units scouted so know it will be a quality hunt. Gotta beat these states to the punch these days. Lol


----------



## Former grunt

Zim5588 said:


> Anyone else bailing on Wyoming next year in anticipation of “WY Task Force” rumblings? Just found out I’m a lock for 2nd consecutive good elk hunt in a row. Friend from Oregon committed to chipping in his 8 points to my other buddy’s 0 and my 8 = 5.3 Avg. = 2023 general tag lock. That will clean out all my serious WY point totals and prospect me from yet another NR point cheapening scheme. This will be great after a 3 year gap between elk hunts. We already got our general units scouted so know it will be a quality hunt. Gotta beat these states to the punch these days. Lol


im not sure yet if im gonna bail yet, i only have 1 antleope point so far.


----------



## Zim5588

Former grunt said:


> im not sure yet if im gonna bail yet, i only have 1 antleope point so far.


No the big risk is those with the higher points who waited & invested for many years. I too have 2 & 3 deer/lope points but not worried about those. AZ stole a trophy 24 point pronghorn tag from me a few years ago with their “change”. Now I’ll likely never get that. Not gonna get left holdin the bag anywhere I can do something about it!


----------



## Former grunt

Zim5588 said:


> No the big risk is those with the higher points who waited & invested for many years. I too have 2 & 3 deer/lope points but not worried about those. AZ stole a trophy 24 point pronghorn tag from me a few years ago with their “change”. Now I’ll likely never get that. Not gonna get left holdin the bag anywhere I can do something about it!


yeah i was reading about it over on the rokslide, didnt plan on buying points for years just wanted to have acouple points for a decent area.


----------



## xebadir

Will be at 2 antelope points, 2 elk and 2 muley, wife at 2/0/2 - not overly concerned at this stage, as I'm only really after general or opportunity units should still be good to draw after a few. Not like the current system didn't lead to a load of creep as people burnt points.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I got back from Colorado Tuesday afternoon. Elk population looked really good. Calves are dropping right now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Zim5588

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Zim5588 said:


> No the big risk is those with the higher points who waited & invested for many years. I too have 2 & 3 deer/lope points but not worried about those. AZ stole a trophy 24 point pronghorn tag from me a few years ago with their “change”. Now I’ll likely never get that. Not gonna get left holdin the bag anywhere I can do something about it!


How did AZ do that?


----------



## Zim5588

GrizzlyHunter said:


> How did AZ do that?







__





The impact of Arizona’s 2016 draw change


So you’re telling me there’s a chance?




www.gohunt.com


----------



## Jet08

I put in last minute and was successful for Wyoming Deer and Antelope tags. Should be another fun trip.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Zim5588 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The impact of Arizona’s 2016 draw change
> 
> 
> So you’re telling me there’s a chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gohunt.com


That Sucks!

Colorado kinda did the same thing to me. I started chasing an elk tag in Unit 201 in the early 90's. At that point in time it took 7 NR points to draw. Since then, after a few changes in how the DOW allocates tags, and crazy point creep, I now have "30" NR Elk points and still cannot draw that exact tag. I would guess it would take another 5-10 points "without" any future DOW changes, and most likely longer with any DOW changes. It's just a blatant money grab.


----------



## Zim5588

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That Sucks!
> 
> Colorado kinda did the same thing to me. I started chasing an elk tag in Unit 201 in the early 90's. At that point in time it took 7 NR points to draw. Since then, after a few changes in how the DOW allocates tags, and crazy point creep, I now have "30" NR Elk points and still cannot draw that exact tag. I would guess it would take another 5-10 points "without" any future DOW changes, and most likely longer with any DOW changes. It's just a blatant money grab.


Sounds about right. By the time I figured out the scheme I was in no man’s land. Had I known in 1996 I would have been burning my CO points every 4-5 years. They got me, but at least I had many good hunts in other states while waiting. These days when forming application strategies the first thing I do is look at which states have the highest rumbling of NR point cheapening “studies”. That’s the red flag to bail ASAP. Pretty sad state of affairs. I smelled a rat for years in WY so will be played out there after dumping my 8 elk points next year. Just had a buddy join our group with his 8 points so we will average 5.3 which guarantees our exit next year for a general. I got a 6 year plan now which started out great so far vulnerable CO elk points gone. WY next year. Then 17 CO deer which will complete phase one of point cashing plan. Depending of course on “changes” in other state systems aimed at screwing NR investors.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Zim5588 said:


> Sounds about right. By the time I figured out the scheme I was in no man’s land. Had I known in 1996 I would have been burning my CO points every 4-5 years. They got me, but at least I had many good hunts in other states while waiting. These days when forming application strategies the first thing I do is look at which states have the highest rumbling of NR point cheapening “studies”. That’s the red flag to bail ASAP. Pretty sad state of affairs. I smelled a rat for years in WY so will be played out there after dumping my 8 elk points there next year. Just had a buddy join our group with his 8 points so we will average 5.3 which guarantees our exit next year for a general. I got a 6 year plan now which started out great so far vulnerable CO elk points gone. WY next year. Then 17 CO deer which will complete phase one of point cashing plan. Depending of course on “changes” in other state systems aimed at screwing NR investors.


Hopefully WY holds off until 2024 with their current "Screw the NR Plan". We want to burn some WY NR deer points next year. But my hunting buddy and I will both have 14 elk points after this year, one point behind max. Hopefully they'll still be salvageable. 🤞

We cashed out 10 CO Deer points each x (5) of us last year.


----------



## Deskjockey1

I have to be honest...I'm getting fed up with the points required/draw process for CO to the point where I might hang up the towel. Next year might be the last. Areas are becoming overcrowded (no matter how far back you think you are), and the allure of being in the wilderness is tarnished because of it. It's probably a sign of me getting old..."It's not like it used to be..."


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Deskjockey1 said:


> I have to be honest...I'm getting fed up with the points required/draw process for CO to the point where I might hang up the towel. Next year might be the last. Areas are becoming overcrowded (no matter how far back you think you are), and the allure of being in the wilderness is tarnished because of it. It's probably a sign of me getting old..."It's not like it used to be..."



I agree with everything you posted. Especially the *"It's not like it used to be..."* part. I think I'm turning into a grumpy old man (just like my Dad), and I'm not that OLD! 🤣


----------



## Zim5588

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Hopefully WY holds off until 2024 with their current "Screw the NR Plan". We want to burn some WY NR deer points next year. But my hunting buddy and I will both have 14 elk points after this year, one point behind max. Hopefully they'll still be salvageable. 🤞
> 
> We cashed out 10 CO Deer points each x (5) of us last year.


How was your 10 point deer hunt? I’m not much of a mule deer hunter. Was looking at something like unit 66 or 55 muzzleloader last time I was shopping. But those hunts take only 10 & 13 points now.


----------



## flint

Wva whitetail

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Zim5588 said:


> How was your 10 point deer hunt? I’m not much of a mule deer hunter. Was looking at something like unit 66 or 55 muzzleloader last time I was shopping. But those hunts take only 10 & 13 points now.


It was fun! My buddy and I took his daughter and my two sons (all early 20's) on their first CO and first Mule Deer hunt. We punched all of our tags, and made some great family hunting memories.
We shot three decent bucks and two a little smaller. Here' my oldest son's buck, biggest of our group:


----------



## Zim5588

GrizzlyHunter said:


> It was fun! My buddy and I took his daughter and my two sons (all early 20's) on their first CO and first Mule Deer hunt. We punched all of our tags, and made some great family hunting memories.
> We shot three decent bucks and two a little smaller. Here' my oldest son's buck, biggest of our group:
> 
> 
> View attachment 838708
> View attachment 838710


My last hunt there was like 2005. And what struck me was the incredible red carpet I got as a nonresident. Several businesses bent over backwards to take care of me. Including the police, when I trashed my Jeep on an iced over road. This left a good impression on me.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Zim5588 said:


> My last hunt there was like 2005. And what struck me was the incredible red carpet I got as a nonresident. Several businesses bent over backwards to take care of me. Including the police, when I trashed my Jeep on an iced over road. This left a good impression on me.


They do "Welcome" out of state hunters. Somewhat more than their neighbor to the North it seems. But if you think about it...a large percentage of the people who live in CO are from out of state.

Sorry about your Jeep. Years ago I had a Jeep blow use on a hunting trip to CO as we were approaching Cheyenne from the East, which if you've been there you'll know that you climb quite a bit of elevation and then drop back down. It was raining when they passed us, by 20-25 mph faster than we were going. We commented on their wreckless driving. Not too many miles later as we climbed in elevation, the rain had turned to sleet/snow, and we come across where the same Jeep had lost control and rolled down into the median. We stopped to lend a hand and everybody was shaken up but okay, and none of were surprised where he ended up. He must have been in a hurry to get to camp.


----------



## kstout

Heading back to Ontario the end of August to hunt bear. Then back to Mexico just after Christmas for Whitetails, Javelinas, Hogs and Turkeys. Should be right in the prime of the rut.


----------



## xebadir

Managed to draw a cow/calf leftover tag for WY in a unit that I can hunt with the wife on her general. Nice to finally have a little WY luck after several unsuccessful apps. Training regime and prep now in full swing - looks like we are going to be doing one long stint instead of coming back. Now if gas prices could just settle.


----------



## 0612moody

Just moved out to Wyoming and originally from Michigan. This year I'll be chasing deer and antelope doe and a any whitetail tag for a marginal area. You have to liver here a full year to get resident tags. Be coming back from nov 8th through Nov 18th. To hubt michigan as a non resident lol...


----------



## Nostromo

0612moody said:


> Just moved out to Wyoming and originally from Michigan. This year I'll be chasing deer and antelope doe and an any whitetail tag for a marginal area. You have to live here a full year to get resident tags. Be coming back from nov 8th through Nov 18th. To hunt Michigan as a nonresident lol...


Congratulations on the move.

Good Hunting!


----------



## Former grunt

43 days and a wake up before i head out to Idaho with the better half for a mini vacation before my mule deer hunt starts.


----------



## Nostromo

Former grunt said:


> 43 days and a wake up before i head out to Idaho with the better half for a mini vacation before my mule deer hunt starts.


You earned, enjoy!


----------



## xebadir

Getting to the pointy end here. Heading up to Montana for the first part of the trip in just over a week with 2 elk tags between us. You know it’s real when you start packing the bags. Not as fit as I’d hoped, but chomping at the bit.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Driving down to Indiana on 30 October to join up with friends. Leaving the next morning for an antelope hunt east of Bil, Wyoming. This will be the last antelope hunt for my friends and my one and only. I don't plan on being extremely picky, just hoping for a quality specimen. Hustle back and leave for North Maine Woods for a week of grouse hunting on 14 October.


----------



## Brent Bomers

Colorado OTC public land 5x5 couldn’t be happier.


----------



## xebadir

Nice Elk, especially OTC public!

Here in Montana, very hot at the start kept things quiet the first few days so we focused on scouting/mountain training, and elk playing hard to get (full moon might not be helping). Managed to follow a bugler through a saddle yesterday, and get him interested enough to approach the setup ~150 yards, only for a dirt bike to come roaring up the trail and send him packing - teaches me to hunt weekends. Then had the experience of convincing another set of hunters that I was that bull when trying to see if I could get him active a little later. I'd love to say I was sad about not getting a shot on that bull - but ~5 miles from the trailhead with 1800ft vertical gain would have been a hell of a packout. Decided to try a different drainage with a little more elevation next hunt day as elk activity has been limited (we've got the luxury of time, so taking a rest today). If anyone has suggestions on strategies I'd welcome them.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Just got back from 4 days in WV - scouted, multiple stands set on 3 properties (two "public" and one lease), ready to go for the 24th opener. Mainly hunting bear, but also whitetail.. Everything that could go wrong did, but we managed and rolled with the punches.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Brent Bomers said:


> View attachment 852995
> Colorado OTC public land 5x5 couldn’t be happier.


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Skibum

Brent Bomers said:


> View attachment 852995
> Colorado OTC public land 5x5 couldn’t be happier.


Way to go!


----------



## xebadir

Well, its been tough going out here for the pair of us. Montana requires a rethink as the distances we were covering were just too much to have reasonable chances at recovery - heading back up there after WY archery ends. Here in WY, we are seeing more elk and much more managable from an access perspective, but haven't yet managed to get the wife on the bull we are chasing (nice 5x5) - but the cows keep tracking across land I can hunt with my type 7 - so the rifle is going to make an appearance in the morning.


----------



## anagranite

We went 3/4 on public land Wyoming. We all had opportunities but spot and stalk gers a little difficult sometimes.


----------



## agatien

hoping it all falls in place and Ill be loading up the dogs and heading to Wyoming this winter to chase some mountain lions.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

agatien said:


> hoping it all falls in place and Ill be loading up the dogs and heading to Wyoming this winter to chase some mountain lions.


That sounds like fun. Have you ever done this before in WY?


----------



## anagranite

agatien said:


> hoping it all falls in place and Ill be loading up the dogs and heading to Wyoming this winter to chase some mountain lions.


What region? I talked to the game biologist about mountain lions, he said they've increased the quota slightly so the population must be doing alright. 

This is for the central east area of Wyoming.


----------



## agatien

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That sounds like fun. Have you ever done this before in WY?


Yeah I went out 2 years ago for my first time. hunted down in the Laramie mountains. I want to hit up the big horns this time around.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

agatien said:


> Yeah I went out 2 years ago for my first time. hunted down in the Laramie mountains. I want to hit up the big horns this time around.


Nice. We hunted WY two years ago also for Antelope. It was the first time my sons have hunted out West. Our group went 5 for 5 and had a blast.

Do you ever bear hunt with your dogs?


----------



## Nostromo

agatien said:


> Yeah I went out 2 years ago for my first time. hunted down in the Laramie mountains. I want to hit up the big horns this time around.


Good Hunting!


----------



## agatien

anagranite said:


> What region? I talked to the game biologist about mountain lions, he said they've increased the quota slightly so the population must be doing alright.
> 
> This is for the central east area of Wyoming.


Im looking at going to the big horns. areas 23/21. it will all depend on the snow fall and how much there is if the deer and elk have migrated down to the lower elevations.


----------



## agatien

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice. We hunted WY two years ago also for Antelope. It was the first time my sons have hunted out West. Our group went 5 for 5 and had a blast.
> 
> Do you ever bear hunt with your dogs?


thats awesome. congrats on your success. i have a group of friends getting ready to head out in a few weeks for mule deer. i think i hunted out there 3 times for deer and one time for antelope. love it out that way. I do run bear with my dogs up there in the UP


----------



## xebadir

Well, the hunt continues, sadly interspersed with more work than I had planned, but hey, I'm out here. An illness pinned down our fitness as well, just to add drama. WY Archery ended up a bust despite a promising start - and when I took the rifle out for the cow tag someone got one first scaring off the herd. We'll be back down for general rifle - have a spot in mind. Took a little deviation to do some fishing for Kokanee Salmon which ate real well. 










Back up north, we've finally found somewhere we have some confidence and sign with in MT so heading in for a couple of days tomorrow. In other news - I'm definitely regretting not getting the deer/elk combos for us (we went elk combo only) - I've seen oh about 5 very very nice Mule deer bucks in recent days - had a nice 3x3 this morning pose 5 yards from the car. On the plus side, with the cooling temperatures and increasing river flows - the trout fishing has been on fire.


----------



## Former grunt

welp life got in the way for me here and my buddy in idaho so the mule deer are safe this year from me like normal lol, hell or high water ill be out there next year if i get the tag. aweaome adventures you guys are having i love it.


----------



## brownty1

Southeast Alaska, basically stumbled into this moose, a little calling and he closed the distance looking for a fight. He was 20 feet away when I shot him, have some great hunting partners that helped cut him up and haul him out. 515 pounds of meat, bone, organ and antlers shipped back.


----------



## xebadir

Welp - getting to the pointy end now - two days of hunting left before I have to head to a conference and call at least this part of the season (might come back out on the cow tag). MT archery ended with some closer encounters but no dice. Down in WY for Rifle, have managed to find a real honey hole - wish I'd found it for archery - but thatll have to wait for another year - we had a bull bolt from 30 yards this morning but couldn't get a clean shooting window it was so nasty. Tomorrow's plan is to try a different spot before heading back in the honey hole on Friday.


----------



## xebadir

So in summary - our trip is now done with 55mph winds this afternoon and heavy snowfall following. We've been in the right spots - found alot of sign, rubs etc., just havent had the luck on getting something in the right place to shoot at the right time (probably should have been a little more aggressive in archery). Got some great spots worked out for the future. Nonetheless - we've had a ball and will be back out here - we are fitter than we've been in a while and we expected that it would be pretty hard to get an animal down in our first year hunting out here but we came damn close on several occasions - but thats hunting . End stats were 18 days hunted - a little less than I hoped, but external factors . Now its back to MI for the Whitetail season.


----------

